# Why I love Rita Buchanan



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have taken a few workshops with her and I love her whole philosophy of spinning. Here is her take on the Woolen vs Worsted spinning. This is from the free e-Book from Spinning Daily (Interweave) titled Guide to Handspun Yarn


"In every workshop I teach, sooner or later
someone asks, âWhen are you going to
talk about woolen and worsted?â
âIâm not going to,â I reply. âI donât use those
words anymore.â
Itâs true. Several years ago I decided those
words are a nuisance, so I put them away. They
belong in the history books, I think. And what
about semi-woolen and semi-worsted? Oh,
come on. Instead of history books, they could
be the basis for a comic book!
I donât know if my actual spinning has
improved since I stopped talking about woolen
and worsted, but my state of mind is definitely
better. I never enjoyed fretting over whether I
was achieving a True Worsted Yarn or mastering
a True Woolen Draw. Trying to pigeonhole
my efforts into one category or the other
seemed absurdly confining. Spinners today
make such a wonderful diversity of yarns; letâs
use a richer vocabulary to describe them."


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Now that's what I'm talkin' about. :thumb:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, that's a load off my shoulders.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, I dont know. 
The two basic concepts are not really that difficult to grasp, are they?

I mean, I understand not going all technical (on new spinners especially)
but isn't it sort of an important concept to 'get' at some point in your spinning career?

Or are we going to get some new words to use next? :teehee:

I wonder though: it does seem like I see a LOT of modern spinners who dont do any fiber prep themselves.
They have fancy wheels and can afford classes in whatever.
They only spin from prepped rovings/sliver/batts, etc.
Not everyone wrestles livestock or scours wool and comb/card/flicks, etc by hand.

But for those who DO, you have different options in how to prep your fiber and achieve different results.

Just being contrary. Like usual. :heh:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM I've actually met people who will not touch a fresh fleece, cannot abide the smell of fresh shorn fleece :shocked: I think you can learn so much from processing a fleece from raw to what you want it to be. Everyone should do it at least once in their spinning career. Then they can say they don't like it.

I think her point is to know the difference but not to get stuck on it. Spin what you like and what works and what you want regardless of what it's called.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> I think her point is to know the difference but not to get stuck on it. Spin what you like and what works and what you want regardless of what it's called.




Oh good.Because I pretty much always do exactly what I want to, unless the fiber disagrees w/ me. 
Sometimes it does!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

What a timely post Marchie! I just pulled out my fleece samples for the Master Spinner program (which I haven't done ANYTHING with, and HAVE to get moving on...) 

For those new to the forum - a recap: the Master Spinner's program requires you to spin 10 different sheep breeds, starting with raw fleece. Each fleece has to be prepared in two ways - combed then spun worsted; carded into rolags, and spun woolen. 

I have learned so much from doing this exercise! I know that we all just default to the method that we like best and are most comfortable with, but I really like having options, and knowing which is best for what :nerd:




gone-a-milkin said:


> but isn't it sort of an important concept to 'get' at some point in your spinning career?


I personally think it IS! I think in the beginning, you just spin away, whatever way you want. The next level is to explore different methods (where this comes in), then it seems like the next level is to just "do your thing" :gaptooth:



Wind in Her Hair said:


> I don't care what you CALL it-but I do appreciate the differences and the characterists of each and knowing what my options are to make whatever yarn I can imagine.


ME TOO!!



Marchwind said:


> I think you can learn so much from processing a fleece from raw to what you want it to be. Everyone should do it at least once in their spinning career. Then they can say they don't like it.


ME TOO! 

I can't believe the difference between factory cleaned and processed rovings. I just don't like it at all (not that I've used that much of it, to be honest...) It feels so stiff, and lifeless, and harsh. Could be all in my head though too :bash:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Keep in mind that this came from a free eBook for beginning spinners (not sure if I made that clear). I'm sure I posted a link to it about a month or two ago. If not I can post it again.


----------

